# marketplace hompeage temporarily offline



## TUGBrian (Jan 2, 2020)

looks like an upload glitch tonight..hopefully will be fixed by morning.

ads/searches still work  https://tug2.com/timeshare-resales  and https://tug2.com/timeshare-rentals


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 2, 2020)

this should have been fixed early this morning, please let me know if anyone still encounters any issues.


----------

